# Moving from South Florida to Cuernavaca



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi,

We sold the house a couple of days ago. It took less than 2 months and we are pretty happy with the price. Inspections this week. Perhaps the housing market here in South Florida really is improving. The closing is set for Jan 31.

So its me and my wife, both early 60s, and our 4 BIG indoor cats. Over the years we have made many trips to Mexico always with relocating there in the back of our minds. We are divers so we've been to Cozumel, Puerto Aventuras, Xcalak, Cancun. We really liked the area 20 km north of Tulum (Tankah) but just a little too isolated.

We've been to Merida, Mexico City, Manzanillo, Puerto Vaharta (?), Guadalajara, Huatulco, Puerto Angel, Puerto Escondido, Cabo, and some other places around Mexico City that I can't pronounce.

I spent some time 40 years ago in Guatemala so I can speak enough Spanish to keep from starving. My wife (who was born in Ohio) speaks Spanish better than most natives (lived in Spain).

So - We are thinking Cuernavaca. We have made two exploratory trips there in the last few years. If you put a gun to my head and asked me where to live I would say Del Bosque. I know it is a little cooler north of the city but we like that it is less urban. Not that we don't like urban but I'd rather wake up to the sound of an owl than a car horn. We also like that there is a Costco and Home Depot not too far away. My number one requirement is decent internet access. I know, we are talking Mexico and not South Florida, and I have to give a little...

On our previous trips we nailed down several houses which might work for us. We have a very competent realtor working with us. If possible we would like to rent for 6 months - 1 year before buying but we could go either way.

My mind is jumping all over the place. We were amazed that we could open a Mexican bank account (HSBC) here in Florida without the need to fly down there. The exchange rate is not very friendly (something like 3.5%) but the transfer is instant from our US account. On Friday I learned that our brokerage will let me trade Forex to buy Pesos at a .5 (one half) % commission and let me wire the funds to HSBC Mexico at no charge ! That has the potential to save thousands.

We are trying to sell off just about EVERYTHING here. Well I'd like to take our computers and some of the important paperwork we have collected over the years. I was thinking of buying one new car when we got down there. Maybe a Subaru (no local dealership) or maybe a Jeep Cherokee. Our current cars are 10+ years old and there are no reciprocal service agreements between US and Mexico so I thought we better buy there for the Warranty.

My wife is still employed and her job today involves travel which extends all of Central / South America). She likes her job and maybe will do it for a couple more years. That is another reason to be 'close' to Mexico City. Last visit we took the bus from the airport down to Cuernavaca and it was GREAT. And there were quite a few airline employees on the bus trip with us...

Getting the cats from here to there is a big concern for us. As I said we really don't want to bring our cars down there ANDit is a long drive from Florida anyway. She doesn't want to put them in cargo but at the same time I wouldn't want to be sitting next to us on THAT plane if we try to put them under the seat.

So - I'll stop here. I'm sure I could go on and on. If you read my story and have any thoughts I'd appreciate hearing them.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Be sure to apply for a long term visa at your local consulate before you leave unless you want to be limited to 180 days in Mexico


----------



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

sparks said:


> Be sure to apply for a long term visa at your local consulate before you leave unless you want to be limited to 180 days in Mexico


Can we do that with NO Mexican address ? You are talking an FM3 right ?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chuck4430 said:


> Can we do that with NO Mexican address ? You are talking an FM3 right ?


It was an FM3, then a No Inmigrante and now Residente Temporal. The new laws (this month) don't allow you to upgrade from FMM to Residente Temporal in Mexico. They give you 30 days to register with local Immigration so I imagine you'd have an address by then. Guess you need to talk to a Consulate


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck4430 said:


> My mind is jumping all over the place. We were amazed that we could open a Mexican bank account (HSBC) here in Florida without the need to fly down there. The exchange rate is not very friendly (something like 3.5%) but the transfer is instant from our US account.


An exchange rate of 3.5% is insanely low! Right now the exchange rate in Mexico is 12.9623 pesos to the US dollar. 

XE: (USD/MXN) US Dollar to Mexican Peso Rate


----------



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

On Friday morning when USD/MXN was trading at 13.01, HSBC would have given me 12.65.

With my brokerage I would have gotten the 13.01 and they would have charged me 0.5 % of the dollar amount. 

Now if I didn't 'trade' my way into owning Pesos the brokerage would have 'sold' them to me for a 3% markup...

I guess markup would have been a better word for me to have used originally. Sorry.

Are there better ways of doing this than what I have laid out ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck4430 said:


> On Friday morning when USD/MXN was trading at 13.01, HSBC would have given me 12.65.
> 
> With my brokerage I would have gotten the 13.01 and they would have charged me 0.5 % of the dollar amount.
> 
> ...


I hadn't had my morning coffee when I read your post and saw 3.5% as an exchange rate of 3.5 pesos to the dollar. After reading your post, I'm still confused, but then I've never had any dealings with brokerage houses. I'll leave it to other, more investment-savvy posters to help you figure things out.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been advised that the best exchange rate is at ATM's using your USA bank card. B of A has an arrangement with Santander that waives fees. You know, we're talking cents on a peso here, and it sounds naive and bad money management but if I am worrying about cents to a peso, maybe something is wrong. I still figure that $10 MXN = $1 USD for short hand, the extra ~$3 MXN is like a bonus. Yep. I'm not a member of the investor class. .5% doesn't mean that much in my middle class world, my investments aren't so large and my expenses are minimal at this point.


----------



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

If I had simply called my broker (or HSBC) and said, "Please wire $100K (dollars) into Mexico (in Pesos)" they would have charged me $3,000. I would have had 1,261,970 pesos in Mexico.

But if I place a trade for 100K USD/MXN using their Forex desk they will charge me $500 and I would have roughly 1,294,495 pesos in my Mexican account.

My math may be off a smidge.


----------



## chuck4430 (Nov 25, 2012)

We want to buy a house (not much of an investment these days) 

In the sample case I give above it is a difference of $2509 (dollars) I would save !

--------

I'm really more worried about getting the cats into Cuernavaca and whether Del Bosque is a terrible choice as a place to live then currency conversions anyway 

Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chuck4430 said:


> I'm really more worried about getting the cats into Cuernavaca and whether Del Bosque is a terrible choice as a place to live then currency conversions anyway
> 
> Thanks


That's why it's good to rent for 6 months or more


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

chuck4430 said:


> Getting the cats from here to there is a big concern for us. As I said we really don't want to bring our cars down there ANDit is a long drive from Florida anyway. She doesn't want to put them in cargo but at the same time I wouldn't want to be sitting next to us on THAT plane if we try to put them under the seat.


I moved from the Middle East with two cats five years ago and know exactly how you feel. Mine were too big for the airlines' in-cabin limits and had to fly in cargo. It was a two-day trip (including overnight in a hotel in Mexico City) and I was a basket case, but they arrived safely and settled happily into their new home.

The rules have undoubtedly changed since then, but I'd advise researching the requirements for pets well in advance, with both the Mexican government and the airlines. You may need to time their rabies vaccinations and so on. I'd be happy to answer any questions I can.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I have researched the pet requirement because I will be taking 3 cats. We are driving because we want to take our vehicle, and Mexico does not allow any pets to fly in the country in cabin, and I do not want them flying in the cabin because it is climate controlled and because the pressure. They will require a document from a certified vet dated no more than 2 weeks before your trip. But please reconsider letting them fly in cargo, many pets die this way


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

Lorij said:


> I have researched the pet requirement because I will be taking 3 cats. We are driving because we want to take our vehicle, and Mexico does not allow any pets to fly in the country in cabin, and I do not want them flying in the cabin because it is climate controlled and because the pressure. They will require a document from a certified vet dated no more than 2 weeks before your trip. But please reconsider letting them fly in cargo, many pets die this way


Pets can fly in the cabin which is climate controlled and pressurized.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lorij said:


> I have researched the pet requirement because I will be taking 3 cats. We are driving because we want to take our vehicle, and Mexico does not allow any pets to fly in the country in cabin, and I do not want them flying in the cabin because it is climate controlled and because the pressure. They will require a document from a certified vet dated no more than 2 weeks before your trip. But please reconsider letting them fly in cargo, many pets die this way


140 animals in cargo holds died between 2005 and 2010. That's 28 per year, and includes the large number of animals that are shipped from country to country to be sold in pet stores.

The cargo holds and lit, pressurized and climate controlled. Nevertheless, you can't bring a pet in the cargo hold if it's above 85F or below 45F. Not because of the temps when flying, of course--it's WAYYY below 0F at 30000 feet--but because the cargo hold and the plane itself get hot while sitting on the tarmac before the loading process is complete.

We have a cat that we adore. But when we move, our son will take her. Animals don't travel well, and we know that she'll be loved. There are a lot of cats in MX that need love, too.

I'm not suggesting that this solution works for everyone. But it's the best for us and our slightly nuts kitty.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Souper said:


> Pets can fly in the cabin which is climate controlled and pressurized.


I have an alergy to cat hair, and if a passenger sitting nearby had a cat in the main cabin ... I'd object, and ask that the cat and/or the other passenger be removed from the flight.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

Longford said:


> I have an alergy to cat hair, and if a passenger sitting nearby had a cat in the main cabin ... I'd object, and ask that the cat and/or the other passenger be removed from the flight.



I've wondered about people with allergies since they are probably not aware of pets on the plane. Maybe some people have asked to be moved, does anyone know?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> I have an alergy to cat hair, and if a passenger sitting nearby had a cat in the main cabin ... I'd object, and ask that the cat and/or the other passenger be removed from the flight.


I personally do not have pets but I would ask why you think the cat and the owner should be removed from the flight and not you. You are the one with the alergy. I could see the airlines charging a premium to take pets on a flight and charging another premium for passengers who would like to be guaranteed a pet-free flight. Knowing the airlines mindset, they would likely be happy to play it both ways.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Souper said:


> I've wondered about people with allergies since they are probably not aware of pets on the plane. Maybe some people have asked to be moved, does anyone know?


I just read this on the WestJet website:

*Kennel information for carry-on pets*
Pet's travelling as carry-on must have room to stand, sit and move naturally in the kennel. Please be aware that if you are travelling with a cat on a flight where a guest with a severe allergy to cat dander is also travelling, we are required to move you to the rear of the aircraft to meet the Canadian Transportation Agency's Ruling to Provide Increased Protection to Persons with a Cat Allergy Disability.

Here is the link:
Pets

Airlines have their own rules so you need to check with the airline you want to travel with.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

chuck4430 said:


> We want to buy a house (not much of an investment these days)
> 
> In the sample case I give above it is a difference of $2509 (dollars) I would save !
> 
> ...


Hi Charlie.

This may seem like a crazy idea, but i have a tendency to think outside the norm.
Since you are in So. Florida, have you looked into going by boat?
From Fl. to Veracruz might be an option worth considering.
Then you could bus to Cuernavaca.
Just a thought.

I drove from Las Vegas to N.C. with one cat, with my wife following, bringing two cats with her.
It was not pretty.

I wonder if your cats have done any traveling.
One thing i do recommend is acclimating your cats to traveling.
Take a weekend trip, or even shorter to start with, then gradually increase the length of travel.
Investing in a little short term grief could make a big difference in the long haul.
Good luck whatever you decide.


----------

